# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  El día que las cataratas del Niagara se quedaron secas.

## embalses al 100%

Tras encontrar esta noticia en Internet, no he podido evitar ponerla aquí.



*El día que los ingenieros detuvieron las cataratas del Niagara*

*Hay momentos en que el hombre vence a la Naturaleza, aunque sea por un breve espacio de tiempo.*

Y esos escasos momentos parecen confirmar que somos los Reyes de la Creación. Uno de esos momentos tuvo lugar durante unos meses de 1969 en que el curso de las aguas se alteró para que la cascada permaneciese vacía y así poder retirar todas las rocas que se habían ido acumulando durante diversas crecidas. La decepción deshidratada de quienes visitaron Niagara en aquellas fechas tuvo que verse compensada por la asistencia a un momento prácticamente único, el día que los ingenieros lograron detener las aguas de una de las cataratas más famosas del mundo. ¿Deseas saber más?



Con la construcción de una presa temporal aguas arriba se desvió el curso de las aguas hacia la parte canadiense de las cataratas, quedando la parte estadounidense en el estado que se aprecia en estas fotografías que permanecían inéditas desde hace más de 40 años.

Un insólito panorama ausente del torrente inabarcable de líquido elemento habitual en la zona y que además no supone el total de lo que realmente podria caer ya que hasta un 50% del caudal es desviado habitualmente a las cercanas plantas generadoras de electricidad, incluso por la noche, con menos turistas asombrados ante el fragor de la cascada, se reduce hasta un mero 25% del caudal máximo circulable para producir electricidad.



En 1931 y 1954 se habían producido en la zona importantes avalanchas que acumulaban gran cantidad de rocalla en la zona de caida del agua por lo que ya desde 1965 los medios de comunicación locales se hacían eco de la preocupación por la posibilidad de que dicho acumulo rocoso lograse obstaculizar la caida del agua. Tras unos años de indecisión el Cuerpo de Ingenieros del Ejército de los Estados Unidos de América acometió la titánica tarea de interrumpir temporalmente el flujo en el lado estadounidense de las cataratas del Niagara y hacer un poco de limpieza en la zona.

Gracias a una presa que acumulaba casi 30 mil toneladas de roca, por primera vez en 12.000 años las cataratas de Niagara se quedaron secas.

Entre junio y noviembre de 1969 se llevó acabo ese trabajo de limpieza del fondo de la cascada y cuando todo terminó se destruyó la presa temporal y las aguas volvieron a su cauce, que es como se debe describir lo que sucedió.

Seguiré buscando más cosas.

----------


## perdiguera

Desde luego lo que no consigan los norteamericanos es difícil que lo consigan otros. Aunque medioambientalmente sea una barbaridad. Claro que a las piedras que sacasen de ahí las numerarían y las venderían a precio de oro, siempre hay alguien que compra esas cosas.

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:wikipedia*
Esfuerzos de preservación.
Durante los dos primeros siglos posteriores al asentamiento europeo en la zona, las tierras a ambos lados de las cataratas eran de propiedad privada. El desarrollo de la región amenazaba la belleza natural del sitio y en ocasiones los visitantes debían pagar para poder ver las cataratas a través de un agujero en una cerca. En 1885 las autoridades de Canadá y los Estados Unidos comenzaron a adquirir las tierras adyacentes con vistas a la preservación del lugar. En Nueva York, el artista Frederick Church y el paisajista Frederic Law Olmsted encabezaron el movimiento "Free Niagara", el cual persuadió al estado de Nueva York para comprar las tierras bajo garantía de hacer una reserva estatal. Ese mismo año, la provincia canadiense en Ontario estableció el parque Queen Victoria Niagara Falls Park con los mismos propósitos. Ambas organizaciones han conseguido notables éxitos en operaciones para restringir el desarrollo en ambos márgenes de las cataratas y el río Niágara. En el lado canadiense, la Niagara Falls Commission regula el uso de las tierras a lo largo del curso del río Niágara, desde el lago Erie hasta el lago Ontario.

Las cataratas estadounidenses cuando se desvió el caudal del río Niágara en 1969.Hasta el presente, las cataratas fueron retirándose hacia el sur con un ritmo de 0,6 a 3,0 metros por año, debido a la erosión. Este proceso se inició lentamente por el desvío de cantidades cada vez mayores del flujo del río Niágara hacia las plantas hidroeléctricas instaladas en ambos lados del río. El 2 de enero de 1929 Estados Unidos y Canadá llegaron a un acuerdo sobre el plan de acción para preservar las cataratas. En 1950 firmaron un tratado llamado Niagara River Water Diversion treaty, que considera el tema de la desviación del agua.

Además de los efectos por la desviación de agua, los esfuerzos para el control de la erosión han incluido la construcción de diques subacuáticos para redireccionar las corrientes más dañinas y la consolidación mecánica de la cima de las cataratas. El trabajo más complejo fue llevado a cabo en 1969, cuando el río Niágara fue desviado completamente de las cataratas estadounidenses durante varios meses, interrumpiendo una de las caídas de agua. Mientras que las cataratas canadienses absorbían el flujo de agua extra, un grupo de ingenieros estudiaron el lecho del río y trabajaron en él para retrasar la erosión. Un proyecto para quitar grandes cantidades de fragmentos de rocas depositados en 1954 fue abandonado debido al alto costo de la operación.

Os pongo algo que he leido en la wiki sobre ésta historia, que me parece interesante.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Algunas imágenes más:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Claro que a las piedras que sacasen de ahí las numerarían y las venderían a precio de oro, siempre hay alguien que compra esas cosas.


Los yankies y los ingleses son especialistas en eso. ¿No vendieron hasta trozos de piedra y hormigón del viejo Wembley? 

Lo malo es que encima hubo gente que las compró, supongo que a precios no baratos precisamente.

Yo por 5 euros, les llevo una bolsa de cantos rodados o un par de palas de zahorra, lo que prefieran  :Big Grin:

----------

